# [SOLUCIONADO]HAL y KDE

## vndecid

Instale gentoo por primera vez y como es de esperarse tambien es la primera vez que veo EXACTAMENTE como es un sistema operativo por dentro que no todo es automagico inclusive una verdad tan tangible como el automontaje.

Instale KDE pero no sabi que existia el soporte HAL y que lo tenia que poner en el use para que kde lo tome bien asi que tengo un KDE sin HAL.

Mi pregunta es ¿Tengo que recomplar todo el kde de vuelta? si es asi ¿como ?

Desde ya muchas gracias

 :Smile: !Last edited by vndecid on Sun Jul 26, 2009 2:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ralgo

Agrega hal a las uses (ya sea en el make.conf o en otro lado) y luego hace actualizas el sistema como lo haces normalmente... en mi caso:

emerge -uDNav --keep-going world

El parámetro clave es el de --newuse que va a recompilar TODOS los paquetes que tengan a hal entre sus "Uses", prueba a usarlo solo si es que gustas.

Saludos!

----------

## vndecid

Acabas de tirar un parametro MUY groxo!   :Wink: 

----------

## vndecid

NOTA: Despues de instalar y de hacerse con el comando que dijeron arriba agrergar en /etc/X11/xorg.conf

seccion ServerLayout esto

        Option          "AllowEmptyInput" "false"

sino van a estar en kde sin mouse y sin teclado

----------

